# World Cup 2010



## Toro

On Friday, the biggest sporting event on the planet begins in South Africa.  The US will have a difficult opening match against England on Saturday but has a shot to do well this year.

Odds to win the World Cup are

Spain 4:1
Brazil 9:2
Argentina 13:2
England 13:2
Holland 10:1
Germany 14:1
Italy 14:1
France 20:1
Portugal 28:1
USA 80:1

World Cup Betting Odds | Football Betting


----------



## L.K.Eder

new zealand in 6!


----------



## Toro

I'm picking Argentina but I also like Spain a lot.  Argentina would have a better chance if they had a real manager.


----------



## random3434

USA vs. England Baby! 


Or, Echo Zulu vs. Bootneck part 2.


----------



## Modbert

80:1 for the USA? Talk about favorable odds if you won.


----------



## Dr Grump

Going for NZ first of course
Then Oz
Then the Mother Country....


----------



## random3434

I will cheer for whoever wins  tomorrow (USA/England) then when they lose whoever Toro and LK and Dr.Grump want to win, since I don't really care after that. 


So you boys let me know! I am going to try and catch some games on the telly!


----------



## Toro

My heritage is English and I've always rooted for England, but since America is my adopted country, I can't cheer against the US.  So here's hoping for a draw!


----------



## Skull Pilot

That a game as boring as soccer is the biggest sporting event on the planet does not give me much hope for the human race.

And the fact that tens of thousands of people will actually fight over said boring soccer game is even more disheartening.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Skull Pilot said:


> That a game as boring as soccer is the biggest sporting event on the planet does not give me much hope for the human race.
> 
> And the fact that tens of thousands of people will actually fight over said boring soccer game is even more disheartening.



very disheartening, indeed. won't somebody think of the children.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NK-gUXl7usc]YouTube - simpsons soccer[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noOHdTQd6H8]YouTube - The Simpson's-broadcasting soccer[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank




----------



## L.K.Eder




----------



## CrusaderFrank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsCbXu5it6Y]YouTube - Maicon scores a beauty (Inter-Juventus 1-0 goal)[/ame]


----------



## ZippyDippyDoo




----------



## California Girl

Echo Zulu said:


> USA vs. England Baby!
> 
> 
> Or, Echo Zulu vs. Bootneck part 2.



England always lose their first game!


----------



## California Girl

Modbert said:


> 80:1 for the USA? Talk about favorable odds if you won.



I put £10 on the USA to win.


----------



## Epsilon Delta

Ahhh, the world cup. I AM SO EXCITED!!!!! I CAN'T BELIEVE IT'S HERE!!!! Last cup I was still in high school so I got to watch basically every single game that summer; sadly won't be the case this time around. 

I'd be happy if Spain finally won, they're incredible! Nevertheless, I'll likely be rooting for all our sister republics here in the continent to do well, especially Argentina, then Mexico... Still have a mild grudge against Honduras and Uruguay for keeping us out of the Cup (I'm Costa Rican). =\ 

I can tell you who I'm rooting AGAINST though, haha: Brazil, Italy, and US. Pretty much always root against those.


----------



## California Girl

Epsilon Delta said:


> Ahhh, the world cup. I AM SO EXCITED!!!!! I CAN'T BELIEVE IT'S HERE!!!! Last cup I was still in high school so I got to watch basically every single game that summer; sadly won't be the case this time around.
> 
> I'd be happy if Spain finally won, they're incredible! Nevertheless, I'll likely be rooting for all our sister republics here in the continent to do well, especially Argentina, then Mexico... Still have a mild grudge against Honduras and Uruguay for keeping us out of the Cup (I'm Costa Rican). =\
> 
> I can tell you who I'm rooting AGAINST though, haha: Brazil, Italy, and US. Pretty much always root against those.



The fucking Argies only win when God's on their side. He ain't. They're doomed. Spain are crap and Mexico, well, 

If it can't be the USA, then I'm backing England.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Epsilon Delta said:


> Ahhh, the world cup. I AM SO EXCITED!!!!! I CAN'T BELIEVE IT'S HERE!!!! Last cup I was still in high school so I got to watch basically every single game that summer; sadly won't be the case this time around.
> 
> I'd be happy if Spain finally won, they're incredible! Nevertheless, I'll likely be rooting for all our sister republics here in the continent to do well, especially Argentina, then Mexico... Still have a mild grudge against Honduras and Uruguay for keeping us out of the Cup (I'm Costa Rican). =\
> 
> I can tell you who I'm rooting AGAINST though, haha: Brazil, Italy, and US. Pretty much always root against those.



This should be good: the only three teams I'm following are Brasil, Italy and USA


----------



## California Girl

Funny quote from British journalist, Toby Young "If Obama wants to know about kicking ass, tell him to watch England beat the USA on Saturday."


----------



## Epsilon Delta

CrusaderFrank said:


> This should be good: the only three teams I'm following are Brasil, Italy and USA



Hahaha, well, those are good picks - I just hate Brazil cuz they always win, Italy cuz they blow (whilst still managing to always win), and USA cuz you guys already got too many sports you're good at. But hey, at least the first two are always safe picks. 

@CalifoniaGirl: PLEASE, "Spain are crap"??? Spain is basically the team with the most talent in the world right now! Every single player is a superstar. Sure, you guys got lucky in the confederations cup, but hell, even Costa Rica is a match for you guys and we blow chunks (we beat you 3-1 in the qualifiers even!). 

Either way, I never discount the US in soccer anymore, they're quite formidable. Here's a funny story from the guys at FIFA:



			
				FIFA said:
			
		

> "England-USA, 29 June 1950: In their first tournament England suffered their biggest upset on the world stage when Joe Gaetjens' first-half goal earned a ragtag American team a 1-0 victory in Belo Horizonte. One newspaper in Britain assumed the 0-1 score had to be wrong and printed that England had won 10-1."



FIFA.com - Group C


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Epsilon Delta said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be good: the only three teams I'm following are Brasil, Italy and USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, well, those are good picks - I just hate Brazil cuz they always win, Italy cuz they blow (whilst still managing to always win), and USA cuz you guys already got too many sports you're good at. But hey, at least the first two are always safe picks.
> 
> @CalifoniaGirl: PLEASE, "Spain are crap"??? Spain is basically the team with the most talent in the world right now! Every single player is a superstar. Sure, you guys got lucky in the confederations cup, but hell, even Costa Rica is a match for you guys and we blow chunks (we beat you 3-1 in the qualifiers even!).
> 
> Either way, I never discount the US in soccer anymore, they're quite formidable. Here's a funny story from the guys at FIFA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIFA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "England-USA, 29 June 1950: In their first tournament England suffered their biggest upset on the world stage when Joe Gaetjens' first-half goal earned a ragtag American team a 1-0 victory in Belo Horizonte. One newspaper in Britain assumed the 0-1 score had to be wrong and printed that England had won 10-1."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FIFA.com - Group C
Click to expand...


A few World Cups ago I was the only patron in Mickey Mantle's Bar on Central Park South in Manhattan that had an interest in the Germans England match. People would rather watch a 5 hour baseball game


----------



## boedicca

I already picked Spain to win in the predictions thread - but would love to see the U.S. win in a huge upset.


----------



## Tom Clancy

As a Spaniard, I expect nothing but success from Spain.. 

I've lived through the '02 Spain-S.Korea Scandal... Probably one of the worst Soccer games to see as a kid.. 


But, We did win the Euro Cup 2 years ago beating Germany in the Finals, So with the team we have now I wouldn't be surprised if they won every single game..   <-- (I'm not kidding.)  10-0 In the Qualifying Round. 

--

Viva España! Todo Por La Patria.


----------



## Epsilon Delta

Tom Clancy said:


> As a Spaniard, I expect nothing but success from Spain..
> 
> I've lived through the '02 Spain-S.Korea Scandal... Probably one of the worst Soccer games to see as a kid..
> 
> 
> But, We did win the Euro Cup 2 years ago beating Germany in the Finals, So with the team we have now I wouldn't be surprised if they won every single game..   <-- (I'm not kidding.)  10-0 In the Qualifying Round.
> 
> --
> 
> Viva España! Todo Por La Patria.



Haha, yo recuerdo ese partido tan pesimo. Los arbitros estaban pagados, querian que los coreanos se quedaran en la competencia por ser anfitriones. 

Pero oye, que no se pongan complacentes que cualquier cosa pasa. Suerte!


----------



## Tom Clancy

Epsilon Delta said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a Spaniard, I expect nothing but success from Spain..
> 
> I've lived through the '02 Spain-S.Korea Scandal... Probably one of the worst Soccer games to see as a kid..
> 
> 
> But, We did win the Euro Cup 2 years ago beating Germany in the Finals, So with the team we have now I wouldn't be surprised if they won every single game..   <-- (I'm not kidding.)  10-0 In the Qualifying Round.
> 
> --
> 
> Viva España! Todo Por La Patria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, yo recuerdo ese partido tan pesimo. Los arbitros estaban pagados, querian que los coreanos se quedaran en la competencia por ser anfitriones.
> 
> Pero oye, que no se pongan complacentes que cualquier cosa pasa. Suerte!
Click to expand...


Ya ves..  fue lo peor.. 

Todavia recuerdo ese dia come si fuera ayer.. Pero bueno, esta vez estamos preparados.. 

Gracias!


----------



## Colin

California Girl said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> USA vs. England Baby!
> 
> 
> Or, Echo Zulu vs. Bootneck part 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> England always lose their first game!
Click to expand...


True. Take a look at the records. They've lost most of their opening games. Personally I shall be watching some paint dry. Far more exciting than watching a bunch of prancing fairy actors who fall down and writhe in agony at the slightest knock.


----------



## albert

Modbert said:


> 80:1 for the USA? Talk about favorable odds if you won.



usa have a couple of good players, i think they will struggle, england has the experience in the biggest stage, where usa has yet to prove they can progress, englands players will be too much for usa to handle, i hope usa goes through, but algeria are no mugs and african teams have a habit of surprising top teams, if usa go though they are likely to get germany in the next round , and thats a big no no, but they are beatable if you frustrate them, but the winner of that game will likely get brazil, and wow are they good, they are good when their bad, potential finalists , and personally england has the best chance for years to take the trophy HOME , where football began, luck of the draw will decide who has the best chance, good luck to usa and england


----------



## CrusaderFrank

USA finest moment was in a losing 1-0 to Brazil in 94. I thought they finally announced to the world they could play tow to toe with the best.


----------



## L.K.Eder

north korea will destroy all other teams.

kim jong-il will see to that, personally, if needed.


----------



## California Girl

albert said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 80:1 for the USA? Talk about favorable odds if you won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usa have a couple of good players, i think they will struggle, england has the experience in the biggest stage, where usa has yet to prove they can progress, englands players will be too much for usa to handle, i hope usa goes through, but algeria are no mugs and african teams have a habit of surprising top teams, if usa go though they are likely to get germany in the next round , and thats a big no no, but they are beatable if you frustrate them, but the winner of that game will likely get brazil, and wow are they good, they are good when their bad, potential finalists , and personally england has the best chance for years to take the trophy HOME , where football began, luck of the draw will decide who has the best chance, good luck to usa and england
Click to expand...


Most of our guys play in the UK. We know England... and we can take them down. We've done it before and we can do it again.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Colin said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> USA vs. England Baby!
> 
> 
> Or, Echo Zulu vs. Bootneck part 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> England always lose their first game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. Take a look at the records. They've lost most of their opening games. Personally I shall be watching some paint dry. Far more exciting than watching a bunch of prancing fairy actors who fall down and writhe in agony at the slightest knock.
Click to expand...



not true. they lost 2 of 12 games, won 5, 5 were a draw.


----------



## Epsilon Delta

L.K.Eder said:


> north korea will destroy all other teams.
> 
> kim jong-il will see to that, personally, if needed.



To be totally honest that's another team I'm totally pulling for, especially in the group stage. I'd be happy if they won all their games.

The reason?

They'll probably get executed if they do as terrible as they're supposed to do. 



(Didn't stop me from picking a bunch of brazilians on the fantasy league team for this week... NK is going to get FUCKED)


----------



## L.K.Eder

Epsilon Delta said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> north korea will destroy all other teams.
> 
> kim jong-il will see to that, personally, if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be totally honest that's another team I'm totally pulling for, especially in the group stage. I'd be happy if they won all their games.
> 
> The reason?
> 
> They'll probably get executed if they do as terrible as they're supposed to do.
> 
> 
> 
> (Didn't stop me from picking a bunch of brazilians on the fantasy league team for this week... NK is going to get FUCKED)
Click to expand...


they have a nice group, with brazil, portugal and the ivory coast.

it's less than 6 hours until it starts, and i will miss most of the games of the weekend because of a stupid wedding, will probably be stuck on the autobahn when germany meets australia.  

i should fake an illness.


----------



## boedicca

The noise from the horns is beyond annoying.

Just sayin'.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SU2Iivzzfxk]YouTube - South Africa vs Mexico - Siphiwe Tshabalala Goal - 11/6/2010[/ame]

Host country strikes first. Beautiful goal by Siphiwe Tshabalala

Games end 1-1


----------



## Toro

boedicca said:


> The noise from the horns is beyond annoying.
> 
> Just sayin'.



It is.

The South Africa-Mexico match was quite entertaining.  Mexico should have won, but that's the World Cup story of Mexico.

Didn't see the France-Uruguay match but I heard it wasn't particularly exciting.


----------



## peter

Toro said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The noise from the horns is beyond annoying.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is.
> 
> The South Africa-Mexico match was quite entertaining.  Mexico should have won, but that's the World Cup story of Mexico.
> 
> Didn't see the France-Uruguay match but I heard it wasn't particularly exciting.
Click to expand...


France - Uruguay: 0-0 . 

It seems Mexicans lacked determination. They ought to shoot 1st goal in the first half. They were so close ...

I hope, one day non-european and non-south-american nation would win world cup!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Just under 2 hours before we see the start of one of the biggest upsets in sports history.

USA 2- England 1.

You heard it here first.


----------



## California Girl

CrusaderFrank said:


> Just under 2 hours before we see the start of one of the biggest upsets in sports history.
> 
> USA 2- England 1.
> 
> You heard it here first.


----------



## California Girl

CrusaderFrank said:


> Just under 2 hours before we see the start of one of the biggest upsets in sports history.
> 
> USA 2- England 1.
> 
> You heard it here first.



I hope so. I have a bet on that outcome! 

I have a house full of Brits and Yanks to watch the game!   Whichever way it goes, some are gonna be cranky.


----------



## Epsilon Delta

peter said:


> France - Uruguay: 0-0 .
> 
> It seems Mexicans lacked determination. They ought to shoot 1st goal in the first half. They were so close ...
> 
> I hope, one day non-european and non-south-american nation would win world cup!



Oh man, Mexico started off so strong, they dominated most of the first half but yeah after the void goal it just looked like they kinda fell apart and the game got much closer. South Africa shone the second half though; pretty good game, could've been better.

France Uruguay was terribly boring, though. I was rooting for uruguay cuz I want SA and Mexico to go through, but really both teams were very so-so, I'm guessing France was the big disappointment. 

Argentina Nigeria (1-0) was pretty good, but again, like Mexico, Argentina started off just killer; it looked like it was gonna be a landslide. First 20 minutes or so it was just a barrage and man can they play. By the end of the first half it started getting boring again, but picked up on the second half. A couple of times it looked like Nigeria could really pull off the draw toward the very end but by far the best performance was their goalie: WHAT A GOALKEEPER. Anybody else and this might've seriously been 3 or 4 to 0. 

AND NOW US-ENGLAND... Wooo, we'll see how it goes, but I'm predicting 2-0 for England, or a 1-1 draw.


----------



## California Girl

Half time: England 1 - USA 1!


----------



## Modbert

I heard on ESPN last night that the score would be 2-1 USA. So far, so good at halftime.


----------



## California Girl

Modbert said:


> I heard on ESPN last night that the score would be 2-1 USA. So far, so good at halftime.



Thank England's goalkeeper.... talk about dropping the ball. 

I have a bet on this.... if it's 2 -1 to us, I win $120! That's $60 each to Wounded Warrior and Help for Heroes.


----------



## Epsilon Delta

Oh man, that was pretty disappointing. 

All I got to say is, USA's MVP: Robert Greene.


----------



## California Girl

Dammit! Finished USA 1 - England 1.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

USA played for the draw and they got it. I can't believe the 2 on 5 runs the USA was trying...wtf! Play to win guys!

All in all, great overall effort. Green helped, England was flat, Rooney a non-event, but the USA looked respectable.

How the fuck do you make a change at 3:50 into a 4 minute overtime?


----------



## Colin

Man walks into brothel and enquires of the Madam?
How much for total humiliation?
"Fifty quid", she replies.
"And what do I get for that?" He asks.
She replies." A complete England soccer Strip."


----------



## rightwinger

USA!  USA!

A seven year old girl would have made that save


----------



## Colin

rightwinger said:


> USA!  USA!
> 
> A seven year old girl would have made that save



A blind, one legged midget would have made it!


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> USA!  USA!
> 
> A seven year old girl would have made that save
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A blind, one legged midget would have made it!
Click to expand...


Word of advice: Get a better goalie.


----------



## Colin

California Girl said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> USA!  USA!
> 
> A seven year old girl would have made that save
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A blind, one legged midget would have made it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Word of advice: Get a better goalie.
Click to expand...


They have one...he sat on the bench! To play this one again would be madness. Mentally he's fucked!


----------



## Colin

A seven year old boy was at the centre of a courtroom drama this week when he challenged a court ruling over who should have custody of him.
The boy had a history of being beaten by his parents and the judge initially awarded custody to his aunt, in keeping with child custody law and regulations requiring that family unity be maintained to the degree possible.
The boy surprised the court when he proclaimed that his aunt beat him more than his parents and he adamantly refused to live with her.
When the judge then suggested that he live with his grandparents, the boy cried out that they also beat him.
After considering the remainder of the immediate family and learning that domestic violence was apparently a way of life among them, the judge took the unprecedented step of allowing the boy to propose who should have custody of him.
After two recesses to check legal references and confer with child welfare officials, the judge granted temporary custody to the England football team, whom the boy firmly believes are incapable of beating anyone.


----------



## Toro

1-1!  Awesome!

The US sets up well for the second round.

I wouldn't be too too upset if I were England.  It's an easy group and they will progress.  

I'm enjoying the tournament so far.  The games I've seen have been fairly entertaining.


----------



## ZippyDippyDoo

Toro said:


> My heritage is English and I've always rooted for England, but since America is my adopted country, I can't cheer against the US.  So here's hoping for a draw!


So, a draw, just like you said!


----------



## Tom Clancy

Here's a little Video of Both American and British Service Members watching the Game from Afghanistan. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxLjSZVcg98&playnext_from=TL&videos=prgVASSjQjk&feature=sub]YouTube - British and American Service Members in Afghanistan Watch 2010 World Cup Match[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Rut rho!  Did Tim Howard break his wrist?

Not good at all if true  Just heard it during Slv vs alg


----------



## boedicca

Thank The Goddess - they might ban those hideous horns.

AFP: World Cup organiser mulls vuvuzela ban


----------



## boedicca

Slovenia beat Algeria - this puts the USA and England in a tough spot.  They each have to win both of their next two games to advance.


----------



## random3434

Tom Clancy said:


> Here's a little Video of Both American and British Service Members watching the Game from Afghanistan.
> 
> YouTube - British and American Service Members in Afghanistan Watch 2010 World Cup Match



Thanks again for posting this. In today's email, Bootneck said he (and his mates) are enjoying watching the matches, this is part of what he said about yesterday's game:


> Yes, we watched the soccer yesterday. But for our crap goalie who made the most stupid of errors, we would have won! What a wanker! . My shoulder has healed well, just a bit sore but I can move it Ok.
> 
> 
> I shall be watching more soccer today. Don't know who is playing, but that's immaterial. It's a good excuse to get together with lots of the others and it helps to pass the time. Pity about the lack of beer.


----------



## Epsilon Delta

CrusaderFrank said:


> Rut rho!  Did Tim Howard break his wrist?
> 
> Not good at all if true  Just heard it during Slv vs alg





boedicca said:


> Slovenia beat Algeria - this puts the USA and England in a tough spot.  They each have to win both of their next two games to advance.



Did you guys watch the game? I got through half an hour of it and decided to go back to sleep. It was unbelievably boring. At least from that half hour, I got the impression that both England and the US are gonna neuter these teams barring some sort of self-destruct situation.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Epsilon Delta said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rut rho!  Did Tim Howard break his wrist?
> 
> Not good at all if true  Just heard it during Slv vs alg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slovenia beat Algeria - this puts the USA and England in a tough spot.  They each have to win both of their next two games to advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you guys watch the game? I got through half an hour of it and decided to go back to sleep. It was unbelievably boring. At least from that half hour, I got the impression that both England and the US are gonna neuter these teams barring some sort of self-destruct situation.
Click to expand...


Slv vs Alg sucked. England and USA should win handily, but ya never know


----------



## JimH52

So what is the sound you hear while watching the play on TV?

What is That Weird Hum During World Cup Games? - TIME NewsFeed


----------



## Colin

boedicca said:


> Slovenia beat Algeria - this puts the USA and England in a tough spot.  They each have to win both of their next two games to advance.



Yes, and whoever wins their next matches by the greatest margins will avoid having to play Germany in the next round.


----------



## L.K.Eder

england's goal in HD as presented by ITV

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCb9UspoP6g"]YouTube - England's and ITV's first World Cup 2010 HD goal.....WORTH WAITING FOR!!!!![/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Italy Paraguay. The field was tilted toward the PAR defender for the most of the first half yet Par cashes in one a textbook free kick, this should be taught in schools. Azzurri find the tie with a deflection on a corner kick. The Italian subs, especially Camoranesi definitely quickened the pace of the game when he entered. Lippi need to start him next game

Thanks to fifa's aggressive copyright policy the video is no longer available on YouTube


----------



## L.K.Eder

CrusaderFrank said:


> Italy Paraguay. The filed was tilted toward the PAr defender for the most of the first half yet Par cashes in one a textbook free kick, this should be taught in schools. Azzurri find the tie with a deflection on a corner kick. The Italian subs, especially Camoranesi definitely quickened the pace of the game when he entered. Lippi need to start him next game
> 
> Thanks to fifa's aggressive copyright policy the video is no longer available on YouTube



italy tied thanks to a very stoopid fail by the paraguayan keeper.


----------



## L.K.Eder

the kiwis are as good as italy, hahahahaha.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

boedicca said:


> Slovenia beat Algeria - this puts the USA and England in a tough spot.  They each have to win both of their next two games to advance.



Every time I look at it, I'm more convinced the Algerian keeper intentionally let the goal in. It looked weak at first, but it's hard to imagine anything other than what it appears: the keeper just let the ball in.


----------



## jillian

L.K.Eder said:


> the kiwis are as good as italy, hahahahaha.



i was glad they got a draw in the end.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Is it just me or is everyone else counting down the 4 hours and 13 minutes until Brazil takes the field?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Bra 2- PRN 1

Scoreless first half thanks to lackluster play by Brasil and steady, solid defense by North Korea. OK, I thought it would be 6 ,7, 8-1 but the NoKos came to play and Portugal and Ivory Coast better play their A game if they expect to advance.

Absolutely brilliant goal by Maicon, which I'd love to show but FIFA has an absurd "we own it so you can't see it" policy. Running down the right side he laces a perfect strike between the left side of the goalie and the tiny ray of open net. 

A little later, Robinho sets up Elano with a perfect pass to make it 2-0. If I were able to link to the video, you'd go, "Oooooh that was some pass!" But did I mention FIFA's ""we own it so you can't see it" policy?

Does Korea give up? Nope! They fight back to get it 2-1 and that's where it ends


----------



## Epsilon Delta

OH MY GOD WHAT A GAME.

I couldn't believe it, a whole half that Brazil just couldn't do shit. I seriously thought it'd end up another 0-0 draw! It was funny cuz the first half was terrible, but then shit really got moving in the second one. After the second goal I thought it was all over but then those sneaky Koreans scored an incredible goal that also had an "Oooooh that was some pass" moment. I so wanted them to score again... it would've been insane. I would've started screaming with joy. Still, fun times, though it screwed over my fantasy league team, but whatever. Those cats really had Brazil sweating for a moment.


----------



## bodecea

Switzerland 1 - Spain 0

HUGE upset....HUGE!


----------



## L.K.Eder

grüezi wohl!


----------



## Epsilon Delta

The shame.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

bodecea said:


> Switzerland 1 - Spain 0
> 
> HUGE upset....HUGE!


----------



## Keith

Spain was too weak to get the champion.


----------



## Tom Clancy

8 Defenders..  

How the hell are you suppose to get through that? 

ridiculous.. 

--

Another reason, we were too overconfident.. 

We ain't out of it yet..


----------



## L.K.Eder

Agentina - South Korea, the first game i wish i could see, instead of hearing it on the radio.

so far it is 2-1 for Argentina. South Korea just scored out of nowhere, like their northern brothers against Brazil.


----------



## Toro

I'm enjoying the tournament thus far.  There have been fewer goals, but for the most part, the teams are playing positively and going after one another.

I still think Argentina is going to win it but I wouldn't count out Spain.  Or England.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Calendar World Cup 2010 by MARCA.com

Handy Calendar


----------



## Epsilon Delta

What a set of games this past few ones, it looks like the cup's picking up! Uruguay 3-0 South Africa, Argentina 4-1 South Korea, and Mexico 2-0 France. 

ARRRIIIBA LATINOS!! GRANDES!!

Now lets see if Germany keeps their edge tomorrow against Serbia, and what's in store for the US and England in group D.


----------



## Toro

The South American teams are faring best, having won 5 and drawn 1.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The French? Seriously? It's 46 degrees and they're bundled up like they're playing in Green Bay in January.


----------



## L.K.Eder




----------



## Toro

America just got royally fracked.  That third goal was completely good.  I have no idea what the blind official saw to disallow the goal.


----------



## peter

Toro said:


> I'm enjoying the tournament thus far.  There have been fewer goals, but for the most part, the teams are playing positively and going after one another.
> 
> I still think Argentina is going to win it but I wouldn't count out Spain.  Or England.



England has to win against Slovenia. Otherwise, there's strong chance they'll end up at the World Cup.


----------



## L.K.Eder

holland plays like germany used to, and germany plays like holland used to.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The Mali Ref was more anti-USA than Obama, we should have had the win in greatest comeback in US National soccer history


----------



## Toro

The good news is that the US getting hosed is all over the media.  I can't remember soccer getting this much coverage, at least since the 1994 World Cup.  Its probably getting more coverage than it would have if the US had actually won.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Toro said:


> The good news is that the US getting hosed is all over the media.  I can't remember soccer getting this much coverage, at least since the 1994 World Cup.  Its probably getting more coverage than it would have if the US had actually won.



The 1-0 loss to Brazil in 94 was one of the best game the US National Team ever played.

Maybe it took a total bullshit call like the one yesterday to get peoples attention?


----------



## Toro

First half Cameroon v Denmark has been fantastic.


----------



## manu1959

Toro said:


> First half Cameroon v Denmark has been fantastic.



yes it has.....match of the tourney so far was the usa slovenia match...that and watching the french get dumped....


----------



## manu1959

L.K.Eder said:


> holland plays like germany used to, and germany plays like holland used to.



seems the dutch have made the better decisson.....


----------



## Toro

Great game, Cameroon v Denmark.

Harsh on Cameroon as they had enough chances to win but they couldn't bury them.  

The score could conceivably have been 8-6.


----------



## L.K.Eder

manu1959 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> holland plays like germany used to, and germany plays like holland used to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems the dutch have made the better decisson.....
Click to expand...


yeah, in these tournaments you don't get a trophy for good attempts and fast precise football without scoring.


----------



## L.K.Eder

trunk rider anelka to entraîneur domenech:


va te faire enculer sale fils de pute!





the french go out in style.


----------



## Colin

*England V Algeria*

Plane ticket: £500, 
football ticket £150, 
Wayne Rooney moaning on live TV because fans boo for playing badly - priceless!


----------



## Toro

1-0 Kiwis, Italy just hit one off the woodwork.

Is LK drunk yet?


----------



## Toro

Oh, Italian just dived in the box for a penalty.


----------



## L.K.Eder

italian trainings camp

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrCN2jFMEIs]YouTube - Italiens Trainingslager[/ame]


----------



## Toro

1-1!  Perhaps the biggest surprise of the tournament thus far.

Congrats LK.  Hope you beat Paraguay!


----------



## L.K.Eder

Toro said:


> 1-1!  Perhaps the biggest surprise of the tournament thus far.
> 
> Congrats LK.  Hope you beat Paraguay!




hey, i am german, not a kiwi.


----------



## Epsilon Delta

AHAHHAHA, that was great LK (the video), and its true. Those italians are only good for manipulating and hiding from the ref. isADPOihSiod


----------



## Toro

L.K.Eder said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1-1!  Perhaps the biggest surprise of the tournament thus far.
> 
> Congrats LK.  Hope you beat Paraguay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, i am german, not a kiwi.
Click to expand...


Well, that's what I thought.  But I thought it was you, though, who was cheering for the Kiwis.

Brazil v Ivory Coast is about to begin.  Should be a good one.


----------



## bodecea

L.K.Eder said:


> italian trainings camp
> 
> YouTube - Italiens Trainingslager



Actually, the Brazilians could dive rings around the Italians.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Italy NZ 1-1: 

Despite 16 corner kicks, the Italian offense could not find a penetrate the Valley of the Giants, the NZ defense. The average NZ defender was at least a head taller than the average Italian striker. It looked like MiniMe trying to jam over Shaq and Koby.

Brazil IvCoast: 

3-1 Reminds Americans why they hate soccer: the fake injuries and outright ridiculous prat falls. Whatever brilliance Brazil showed was undone by the countless "writhing in pain but back at full speed 30 seconds later" antics. Even Fabiano was guilty of it.

I recall a NY Ranger Philly Flyer playoff where Philly player Ron Flockhart took an accidental stick to the face and was gashed very badly, bleeding all over the ice. I think he missed 2 shifts while getting stitched up and was back on the ice in about 5 minutes. That's a sports injury and that's a player I respect.

And no, Obama was not born in Ivory Coast, it was Coast Provincial Hospital in Mombasa, Kenya.


----------



## Colin

It has just been announced that England matches have been moved to the adult channel. The sight of 11 arseholes getting hammered for 90 minutes was far too explicit for general TV.


----------



## Toro

> If national soccer teams are often said to reflect their countries characteristics on the field, the French squad today reinforced national stereotypes off of it, namely that they are recalcitrant, indignant whiners, Vanity Fairs Julian Sancton writes. The French teams debacle has been embarrassingly public, a succession of press conferences held respectively by the players and the teams managers, a pantomime of Frances near-daily labor disputes.



World Cup 2010: France, Anelka Meltdown Has World Snickering - The Daily Fix - WSJ


----------



## Epsilon Delta

What a terrible mess. I rooted for France back in 98 and in 2006 (after they beat Brazil) but not this time around. Mexico and Uruguay all the way!! 

BY THE WAY, anyone saw the ASSRAPING that Portugal gave North Korea (7-0)? Hoooly shit, those guys better like heavy metal because they're gonna get TAKEN TO THE IRON MAIDEN!!


----------



## Colin

> An England fan has appeared in court charged with two offences after going into the team's dressing room after the shock 0-0 World Cup draw with Algeria.
> 
> On Sunday, Pavlos Joseph appeared at Cape Town Magistrates' Court where he was charged with offences relating to stadium security before being released on 500 rand (£50) bail.
> 
> He is due to reappear in court on Monday and has been banned from attending matches while he awaits trial, as well as having his passport taken away.
> 
> BBC News - England World Cup fan in court over dressing room entry



Awww come on let him go! Everyone knows he didn't break into the dressing room. He was let in by England goalkeeper Rob Green!


----------



## Dr Grump

I am sick to death of these fucking divers..

The Italians were a bunch of fucking cheating motherfuckers....

...Still, the played better than NZ, and our goal was off-side, but FIFA really needs to get some retroactive shit going with these divers.

The faggot who hit the deck after being nudged by Kaka needs to be red carded out of the game...
...and don't even get me started on the Ghanans berating the ref to give Harry Kewell a red card for the handball...

Really spoils a game when all the other team is doing is trying to get players sent off.

Portugal game was good to see....


----------



## crabshack

like usual, they surrender


----------



## Toro

Here's one reason why France sucked.  If this is how teams are selected, its a wonder how the French ever got so far under Domenech.  From Euro 2008.



> The French coach, probably uniquely, and definitely bizarrely, admits that his team selection is influenced by astrology. Shortly before the last World Cup Domenech (Aquarius with Virgo rising) claimed he had problems with Robert Pires because Pires was a Scorpio, who always worked against Domenech's interests.
> 
> Domenech denied he selected teams on the basis of the zodiac but added, "all parameters have to be considered and I have added one by saying there is astrology involved".



The game plan from out of this world: Zodiac signs help Domenech spot his shooting stars - World Cup, Football - The Independent


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Toro said:


> Here's one reason why France sucked.  If this is how teams are selected, its a wonder how the French ever got so far under Domenech.  From Euro 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The French coach, probably uniquely, and definitely bizarrely, admits that his team selection is influenced by astrology. Shortly before the last World Cup Domenech (Aquarius with Virgo rising) claimed he had problems with Robert Pires because Pires was a Scorpio, who always worked against Domenech's interests.
> 
> Domenech denied he selected teams on the basis of the zodiac but added, "all parameters have to be considered and I have added one by saying there is astrology involved".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The game plan from out of this world: Zodiac signs help Domenech spot his shooting stars - World Cup, Football - The Independent
Click to expand...


I wonder how the stars line up for 2014?


----------



## Toro

The US just got f****** out of another goal!  That was friggin' onside!


----------



## Epsilon Delta

Toro said:


> The US just got f****** out of another goal!  That was friggin' onside!



Naaaah man, that was offside.  Good luck though, ITS STILL IN PLAY!!


----------



## L.K.Eder

congrats to USA


----------



## Toro

Aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wry Catcher

We win!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

SWEEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

One of the best games ever!  

Bill Clinton is a good luck charm, stay in South Africa!


----------



## Epsilon Delta

DAMN, haha, they're really developing a habit of coming back from the dead. To be honest I would've felt kinda bad for the gringos if they hadn't made it through.

Now lets see who you guys play next...


----------



## Toro

Epsilon Delta said:


> DAMN, haha, they're really developing a habit of coming back from the dead. To be honest I would've felt kinda bad for the gringos if they hadn't made it through.
> 
> Now lets see who you guys play next...



Either Ghana or Serbia, I would guess.

This is ON-side!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Toro said:


> Epsilon Delta said:
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN, haha, they're really developing a habit of coming back from the dead. To be honest I would've felt kinda bad for the gringos if they hadn't made it through.
> 
> Now lets see who you guys play next...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either Ghana or Serbia, I would guess.
> 
> This is ON-side!
Click to expand...


Totally on side but another goal disallowed by refs


----------



## HerewardTheWake

Looks like the referees are playing the US as well as the other teams.

great results for thr anglosphere, mauvais chance for Algeria and Slovenia.


----------



## L.K.Eder

aildruhfakldsjbvadskjbvökjadfsbv


----------



## Epsilon Delta

Germany beating Ghana 1-0 right now... It would actually be better for Germany if Ghana tied, cuz if they win they'll have to first face England, then either Mexico or (worst of all) Argentina. If they get 2nd place they'll have to beat the US and then have a (theoretically) easy quarterfinal against either Uruguay or South Korea. As things stand the US have a pretty good chance of going into the semis. =\


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Epsilon Delta said:


> Germany beating Ghana 1-0 right now... It would actually be better for Germany if Ghana tied, cuz if they win they'll have to first face England, then either Mexico or (worst of all) Argentina. If they get 2nd place they'll have to beat the US and then have a (theoretically) easy quarterfinal against either Uruguay or South Korea. As things stand the US have a pretty good chance of going into the semis. =\



I hope its USA Germany I still want revenge for when the thugs beat up McBride


----------



## L.K.Eder

sunday 4 pm cripple fight


----------



## L.K.Eder

CrusaderFrank said:


> Epsilon Delta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germany beating Ghana 1-0 right now... It would actually be better for Germany if Ghana tied, cuz if they win they'll have to first face England, then either Mexico or (worst of all) Argentina. If they get 2nd place they'll have to beat the US and then have a (theoretically) easy quarterfinal against either Uruguay or South Korea. As things stand the US have a pretty good chance of going into the semis. =\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope its USA Germany I still want revenge for when the thugs beat up McBride
Click to expand...


sorry, it must have been a bad apple.


----------



## Toro

England v Germany. Can't wait!

USA
Ghana
Uruguay
South Korea

One of those countries is going to the World Cup semi-final. 

On the other hand, Argentina, Mexico, England and Germany are all in the same bracket.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Toro said:


> England v Germany. Can't wait!
> 
> USA
> Ghana
> Uruguay
> South Korea
> 
> One of those countries is going to the World Cup semi-final.
> 
> On the other hand, Argentina, Mexico, England and Germany are all in the same bracket.




here is a pro-tip for team usa: don't misunderestimate ghana.


----------



## L.K.Eder

btw, my first born son will be named mesut oezil.


----------



## Toro

These simultaneous matches are fantastic. The drama today was great. Australia v Serbia was an outstanding game.


----------



## Toro

L.K.Eder said:


> btw, my first born son will be named mesut oezil.



I named my son after a Liverpool striker. My wife didn't know who he was until after my son was born!


----------



## L.K.Eder

Toro said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw, my first born son will be named mesut oezil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I named my son after a Liverpool striker. My wife didn't know who he was until after my son was born!
Click to expand...



first name only, or the full monty


----------



## Toro

First name. I liked it anyways.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I could well have been CrusaderGarrincha


----------



## L.K.Eder

CrusaderFrank said:


> I could well have been CrusaderGarrincha





be glad if you don't share his fate.


----------



## Epsilon Delta

Toro said:


> England v Germany. Can't wait!
> 
> USA
> Ghana
> Uruguay
> South Korea
> 
> *One of those countries is going to the World Cup semi-final*.
> 
> On the other hand, Argentina, Mexico, England and Germany are all in the same bracket.



Man, that's really nuts. 2 weeks ago I would've never though either of those were gonna make it to semis... the US basically has a legitimate chance of going head to head against Brazil in semis, though of course I'll be rooting for Ghana and Uruguay to prevent that from happening. 

And it looks like it's sort of shaping up to be the same sort of mismatched brackets on the other side, if it was as it stands now you'd get:

Paraguay/Japan/Chile/Portugal fighting for one semi and Holland/Italy/Brazil/Spain for the other. 

WTF?!?! We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Toro

Epsilon Delta said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> England v Germany. Can't wait!
> 
> USA
> Ghana
> Uruguay
> South Korea
> 
> *One of those countries is going to the World Cup semi-final*.
> 
> On the other hand, Argentina, Mexico, England and Germany are all in the same bracket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, that's really nuts. 2 weeks ago I would've never though either of those were gonna make it to semis... the US basically has a legitimate chance of going head to head against Brazil in semis, though of course I'll be rooting for Ghana and Uruguay to prevent that from happening.
> 
> And it looks like it's sort of shaping up to be the same sort of mismatched brackets on the other side, if it was as it stands now you'd get:
> 
> Paraguay/Japan/Chile/Portugal fighting for one semi and Holland/Italy/Brazil/Spain for the other.
> 
> WTF?!?! We'll see how it goes.
Click to expand...


Depending how the next few days go, the bracket underneath America's could be Netherlands v Italy, Brazil v Spain.  I'm highly confident of the first three but I expect the forth team will be Chile, not Spain.  However, Chile has been playing pretty well, and all they have to do is draw Spain to clinch the group.  Brazil v Spain is a potential final, and we could get that in the first stage of the knock-out round.


----------



## Toro

Italy is out. Frankly, Italy sucked.

Another great, dramatic game though.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Toro said:


> Italy is out. Frankly, Italy sucked.
> 
> Another great, dramatic game though.



Painful.


----------



## B. Kidd

Italy slow on the uptake today. Why did the Italians wait so long to get a fire under their ass?
For defending champs, they didn't play like it, til' late in the game, but their team has obvious talent.
(Damn, never knew I'd get into soccer;  but the TV coverage is great, especially with the slo-mo isolated replays, and very neutral, but knowledgable announcers whom are not afraid to criticize the refs, as opposed to NFL milksop announcers who hesitate to, most of the time. Never knew soccer was such a contact sport. Italians slammed the Slovakian goalie twice, brutally. It's great to wake up and see great competition at 6:30 a.m. PST, on a weekday, with my coffee.!!!!!)


----------



## L.K.Eder

i found a white nose hair, wtf? how disgusting!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

USA - Ghana 1-2

USA had some seriously fucked up defensive lapses and Tim Howard is going to hate seeing the first Ghana goal.  USA also some some seriously good chances including one by a fully prone Altidor.  Ghana keeper was the difference.

2014 Here we come!


----------



## B. Kidd

CrusaderFrank said:


> USA - Ghana 1-2
> 
> USA had some seriously fucked up defensive lapses and Tim Howard is going to hate seeing the first Ghana goal.  USA also some some seriously good chances including one by a fully prone Altidor.  Ghana keeper was the difference.
> 
> 2014 Here we come!




We gave a good account, had our chances.
Just think about those countries that didn't make the final 16 where soccer is like a religion!!!


----------



## Toro

Thanks for the excitement though.


----------



## Polk

That last 20 minutes is the reason soccer will never catch on in a big way in the US.


----------



## Toro

Polk said:


> That last 20 minutes is the reason soccer will never catch on in a big way in the US.



Why's that?

I watch the last one minute of a basketball game, and that takes 20 minutes to play, what with all the fouls and free throws.  Plus, there's only about 20 minutes of action in a typical baseball game.  Seriously.  One of the TV stations in Seattle used to edit out all the nonaction in Mariners games, and they would run the whole game over half an hour, and that was with ads.  

And both basketball and baseball are big in America.

Football has about 40 minutes of action spread out over three hours.

Edit - I just found something that says football has 11 minutes of action.

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-chat/2430448/posts

I'm not ragging on any of the other sports.  I love the NFL and used to watch 100 baseball games a year.  But put it into context.  There's a lot of standing around and dead space in the sports that Americans love.


----------



## Polk

I was thinking more of the guy who clearly wasn't hurt, but faked like he was a good five minutes, then another guy promptly turning around and doing the same thing.


----------



## Toro

Polk said:


> I was thinking more of the guy who clearly wasn't hurt, but faked like he was a good five minutes, then another guy promptly turning around and doing the same thing.



Yeah, that does suck.  But if you watch American soccer, or British or German or Dutch or Scandinavian soccer for that matter, they don't do that.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

B. Kidd said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> USA - Ghana 1-2
> 
> USA had some seriously fucked up defensive lapses and Tim Howard is going to hate seeing the first Ghana goal.  USA also some some seriously good chances including one by a fully prone Altidor.  Ghana keeper was the difference.
> 
> 2014 Here we come!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We gave a good account, had our chances.
> Just think about those countries that didn't make the final 16 where soccer is like a religion!!!
Click to expand...


I was going to say that we outlasted former champs France and Italy, but big fucking deal. 

A win against Ghana would have been huge but now the crushing reality sets in that at least half of the current team won't be on the next World Cup squad.  That's why the event is so huge!


----------



## germanguy

1:0 .....yeah !


----------



## germanguy

2:0....


----------



## Toro

Gross incompetence by a linesman who didn't see a ball two yards over the goal line, otherwise England would be level.

Brutal.  That guy should be dropped for the rest of the tournament.


----------



## germanguy

The Revenge for Wembley 1966 !!! 

But serious, I agree that this linesman was either blind or looking somewhere else.

Still: This game is great. A classic !

Let´s see what the second half will bring !

regards
ze germanguy


----------



## Toro

The good thing about this tournament is that everyone plays pretty poor defense.


----------



## Toro

I'm sorry.  I was wrong.  You can't be offside on a goal kick.  The first German goal was good.


----------



## germanguy

Whoah...
4:1 (agreed,actually 4:2)...


----------



## Toro

That's it.  England are toast.


----------



## Colin

Toro said:


> Gross incompetence by a linesman who didn't see a ball two yards over the goal line, otherwise England would be level.
> 
> Brutal.  That guy should be dropped for the rest of the tournament.



Yeh, but so what. England should by rights have been 5 -1 down at half time! They are as useless as they have always been. The only good thing is the pre-match bet I put on. 5 - 1 to Germany. Right now that's looking rather promising.

I'm surprised if ANYONE thought the England no-hopers ever had a chance of beating Germany. They couldn't beat the skin off a rice pudding. Overpaid, mediocre and no ideas. The same old same old.


----------



## germanguy

Toast ? Not yet...
What I like about the Tommys is that they do not give up.


----------



## germanguy

What a game.

My respect to the fairness of the English team.
I have not expected this, perhaps just hoped for.

Anyway, FIIIIIIIIIINAAAAAAALE !


----------



## Colin

germanguy said:


> Toast ? Not yet...
> What I like about the Tommys is that they do not give up.



Don't make me laugh! England gave up trying at football twenty years ago. Since then they have got progressively worse, culminating in this, the worst performance of all. Soccer team? They don't know the meaning of the word team! They were a shambles and a disgrace...at least they met expectations!


----------



## Toro

I must say, it was awfully kind of England to play with only 9 men on the field.

There were only 9 men on the field, right?


----------



## germanguy

Whatever...
they fought, it was a fair game and    WE WON !


----------



## Toro

The good thing about the scoreline - I mean, apart from if you're German - is that Lampard's goal didn't matter in the end.  It would have been a shame had Germany won by a goal.


----------



## Colin

Toro said:


> I must say, it was awfully kind of England to play with only 9 men on the field.
> 
> There were only 9 men on the field, right?



I saw ten, but I thought they were spectators wearing England shirts!


----------



## B. Kidd

Honest questions from a soccer im-purist.
Overall, is the refin' usually this bad?
Why hasn't soccer, at the least, used instant replay for goal scoring like pro-hockey does?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

England, France and Italy should have a "Who sucks worse" round robin match, but none of them would even show up


----------



## CrusaderFrank

B. Kidd said:


> Honest questions from a soccer im-purist.
> Overall, is the refin' usually this bad?
> Why hasn't soccer, at the least, used instant replay for goal scoring like pro-hockey does?



This has been exceptionally bad. Most of the anti-US bias is that before Obama we were a world class economy and number 1 in everything we attempted, so the last thing the other nations want is a USA National team that can go deep into the World Cup and maybe even win it.

The blown goal call against England was just biazrre


----------



## Toro

I don't think I have ever seen a goal as offside as Tevez's goal. 

The officiating is becoming a major issue in the World Cup.


----------



## B. Kidd

Arg. 2, Mexico 0

Calderon, suck my gringo burrito!!!


----------



## L.K.Eder

Toro said:


> I don't think I have ever seen a goal as offside as Tevez's goal.
> 
> The officiating is becoming a major issue in the World Cup.



i hope this paves the road to some sort of booth review. but it will change football forever.


----------



## Epsilon Delta

Man those REFS, what the hell is going on with them? I mean, twice in a day, and an important day. Thankfully it ended up not mattering in BOTH games (not to mention both for the teams I was rooting for), but this is just insane. They are going to have to do something about this one way or another. 

Other than that they were both terrific games. As much as England did suck in basically the whole cup, I gotta hand it to them that they had at least half an hour in which they were very solid and I thought they'd definitely tie it (again). Other than that, before their first goal and the third german goal, they were pathetic. 

Mexico was sort of the opposite, they started off really strong until that offside goal, but they fell apart after that TOTAL defensive mistake in the second goal. They brought it back up during the second half again, they kept pressuring, I really wanted them to score at least once (and they did), but just not enough. In the end both of the better teams won but, you never know, I feel like goals affect the psychology of the teams and you never know how it might've been with the right calls. 

Whatever though, 9 goals in two matches is nothing to complain about, haha. Germany - Argentina in the quarterfinals again and it's gonna be a fucking crazy match. Tomorrow won't be so rosy since Brazil is going to tear Chile apart, but I'll be rooting for them either way. CHILE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B. Kidd

Epsilon Delta said:


> I feel like goals affect the psychology of the teams and you never know how it might've been with the right calls.



Scoring does in any sport. Soooo, why not instant replay in soccer goal-scoring?


----------



## Toro

There is a certain fatalism in football commentary, especially in the English press. We all know that England was completely ripped off by the call, yet all the commentary I see is that Germany deserved to win and English were rubbish.

Well, maybe Germany did deserve to win, and England certainly were rubbish, at least at the back, but that is irrelevant.

The simple fact is that we have no idea how the match would have turned out had Lampard's goal been allowed to stand. ALL of the actions after the goal had it been properly allowed would have been completely different than the actions after it was disallowed. Germany's goals were all on the break as England were pressing forward seeking an equalizer. Perhaps if the score were properly 2-2, England would not have been exposed at the back. Perhaps Rooney would have won a penalty and scored a hat trick. Nobody knows. But we do know that the horrible call dramatically altered the outcome of the game.

The general belief is that Germany "deserved" to win. I agree. But deserve ain't got nothing to do with it. The outcome is not determined by who deserves to win. The outcome is determined by the scoreline. There are all sorts of games in every sport where the deserving teams doesn't win.

Maybe Germany would have won anyways, but maybe not. A horrific call dramatically altered the scoreline that contributed significantly to England's loss. 

Similarly, Tevez was so far offside, he was halfway to the exit.  Had the goal properly not been allowed to stand, then the sequence of events which led to the Mexican defender giving the ball away would not have led to the second goal.  Again, maybe the Argies would have won 5-0.  But then again, maybe not.  The events were dramatic enough to change the course of the game.  The announcer had said that up to the beginning of the day, the team scoring first in the World Cup was 35-2, with 8 draws. So clearly, gifting the Argies a goal gave them a commanding advantage.

Generally, the officiating has been good, but there have been a few terrible calls and non-calls at critical points in the matches.  I can't remember a tournament, any tournament at this level, where so many calls have been the wrong ones at critical times during the games. 

The idea that bad calls are "part of the game" is absolute nonsense. I say that as a former accredited official.  Teams, federations, nations, spend millions of dollars and years getting ready for this moment. It is the single most important sporting event on the planet. Yet bad calls can dramatically alter the entire outcome.

Officials are supposed to be unbiased and competent adjudicators of the laws of the game. They exist solely to ensure that the laws are applied properly. Players are part of the game. Managers are part of the game. Officials are not part of the game. If we can create a technology that eliminates poor judgment for the betterment of the sport, we should.


----------



## L.K.Eder

it was clearly not a goal


----------



## CrusaderFrank




----------



## L.K.Eder

Paraguay!


----------



## germanguy

B. Kidd said:


> Honest questions from a soccer im-purist.
> Overall, is the refin' usually this bad?
> Why hasn't soccer, at the least, used instant replay for goal scoring like pro-hockey does?



Simple answer:

We can now for the next forty years bicker around in a pub or bar about this.

Try to throw in the simple phrase "The ball was in at Wembley" to some Germans in a bar and you will have a fun night to debate this against a bunch of self-declared experts who will exactly explain you why this ball was never in. Works vice-versa in an english pub.
And the beer will flow...

The whole drama would be gone instantly. So why get rid of all the fun ? 

And, of course he was only on the line in 1966 !

regards
ze germanguy


----------



## Epsilon Delta

Fuck.... Brazil 3 - 0 Chile

=\, now a lackluster Dutch team and Uruguay or Ghana... They're basically in the final already. They had it so easy =(


----------



## José

Epsilon Delta said:


> Fuck.... Brazil 3 - 0 Chile
> 
> =\, now a lackluster Dutch team and Uruguay or Ghana... They're basically in the final already. They had it so easy =(



*No need to worry about Brazil, Delta.*

*Don't you know you have to fatten the pig before the slaughter??*


----------



## Baruch Menachem

The only teams I cares about both made it to second round , but just barely.

Now I am just here for the cheerleader pictures


----------



## gordonup

Brazil did a very good job yesterday against Chile, I think they can still improve and if the beat the Netherlands, then they will go to the final. I am really looking forward to Argentina vs Germany on the weekend, this is gonna be a big fight, may the better team (=Argentina) win!


----------



## peter

Ghana will go out and it will be Europe vs South America. I guess South American nation wins - Brasil or Argentina. 

Anyway, what about US / Mexico winning World Cup, huh ?


----------



## manifold

Nice to see the Dutch finally nut up and beat a top tier team.


----------



## Tom Clancy

And my Dutchies beat Brazil!

Laat Gaan Nederland!


----------



## Epsilon Delta

BRAZIL IS OUT!!! Hahahaha, this is awesome! Italy, US, and Brazil all out. At this point I really don't care who wins, and there's still great matches ahead.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The Dutch played a Hell of a game and deserved to win.

Dunga's fault Brazil is out. Besides the Robinho goal, the Dutch were manhandling Kaka and Fabiano and I had a bad feeling about the game when Brazil failed to score a second and was having an overall hard time getting comfortably and consistently in the Dutch 1/3 of the field

How the fuck do you take a red card as bad as Melo's? How? The "I was so frustrated I own-goaled, so I redcarded my team out of the game" is just bad coaching

As bad as Junior Baiano getting out headed by Zidane, not once but twice in 1998


----------



## B. Kidd

Brazil imploded due to lack of discipline. 
Ghana and Uraguay, another good one at 1-1.


----------



## bodecea

Epsilon Delta said:


> Fuck.... Brazil 3 - 0 Chile
> 
> =\, now a lackluster Dutch team and Uruguay or Ghana... They're basically in the final already. They had it so easy =(



Lackluster Dutch team, eh?


----------



## B. Kidd

Ghana goalie brought to his knees by a wily old veteran!


----------



## Epsilon Delta

bodecea said:


> Epsilon Delta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck.... Brazil 3 - 0 Chile
> 
> =\, now a lackluster Dutch team and Uruguay or Ghana... They're basically in the final already. They had it so easy =(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lackluster Dutch team, eh?
Click to expand...


Hahah, gimmie a break, the Dutch were lackluster for the entire tournament up until the start of the second half today. They were getting murdered the entire first half and were lucky not to have many more goals scored on them...

Though I gotta say, that awakening they had for the second half was something to be seen. It was insane and few times have I seen something like it. Props to the Dutch!!


----------



## germanguy

Yeah 1:0 against Argentina.....

I start to have hopes....


----------



## germanguy

Speechless .... 3:0 against Argentina...

Eat this Maradona


----------



## germanguy

Har har 4:0 against Argentina !!!!!!


----------



## Tom Clancy

I'm so glad Germany beat Argentina... I'm tired of Maradona's antics. 

Good job Deutchland! 

Next stop, Rematch of '08 Eurocup.


----------



## Epsilon Delta

WHAT A BEATING!!!! I liked both teams so I couldn't lose, but wow, what a smackdown. I guess it's not really too surprising... I mean, Argentina basically have 1) an excellent goalie and 2) that 'holy trinity' of attacking at the top; both were totally useless against Germany today. Stars at the top mean little if there's nothing to back them up and there was just no question even before the match started that the German midfield dwarfs Argentina's in every which way (Muller, Oezil, and Schweinsteiger against who? Maxi Rodriguez and Di Maria? Di Maria looked like he thought he was playing by himself). Maradonna should regret not bringing Cambiasso for the Cup in this match. And that defender Otamendi that he put was one of the worst mistakes I've ever seen, terrible from beginning to end. 

DEUTSCHLAND!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

This is like when the Yankees bust out of the Playoff, I lose all interest until next year.

Brazil, Italy and USA all gone, so it no longer matters who wins.

I was rooting for Ghana because they move the ball around like Brazilians.


----------



## Tom Clancy

* Vamos España!*


----------



## B. Kidd

CrusaderFrank said:


> This is like when the Yankees bust out of the Playoff, I lose all interest until next year.
> 
> Brazil, Italy and USA all gone, so it no longer matters who wins.
> 
> I was rooting for Ghana because they move the ball around like Brazilians.




Your post does a disservice to both the Fatherland and the Netherland.


----------



## Tom Clancy

*España! Toma!! A por la Copa!   Germany, we're back.. *


----------



## gordonup

The football Worldcup is so amazing. I never thought that the Netherlands will win against Brazil but this was actually an amazing game. Additionally I never thought that Argentina will lose 4:0 against Germany. Such a tournament always has some surprises. I am already excited about the final. I think that either the Netherlands or Germany will win.


----------



## manifold

If you were told at the start of the World Cup that only one team from the western hemisphere would make it to the semis, how many people would have guessed Uruguay?


----------



## Toro

manifold said:


> If you were told at the start of the World Cup that only one team from the western hemisphere would make it to the semis, how many people would have guessed Uruguay?



Not me.

They did look good in the group phase though.


----------



## L.K.Eder

José;2456693 said:
			
		

> Epsilon Delta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck.... Brazil 3 - 0 Chile
> 
> =\, now a lackluster Dutch team and Uruguay or Ghana... They're basically in the final already. They had it so easy =(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No need to worry about Brazil, Delta.*
> 
> *Don't you know you have to fatten the pig before the slaughter??*
Click to expand...


----------



## Tom Clancy

I'll admit, this is the first time Both my of my Nationalities are in the Semi's at the same time..

Vamos España! 

Laat Gaan Nederland! 

This is going to be good..  Remember, Spain beat Germany 2 years ago, and only by a 1-0 Margin.. It's going to be interesting how They try and stop Villa and Iniesta.. 

The only question right now is, Will Torres start? Llorente did pretty good when Torres was sent off and almost got a goal..


----------



## Tom Clancy

*Laat Gaan Nederland! *​


----------



## boedicca

I picked Spain to win before the games started.  I'm stickin' with 'em.


----------



## Tom Clancy

boedicca said:


> I picked Spain to win before the games started.  I'm stickin' with 'em.



Same here, Well, It's where I'm from, but even if Spain beats Germany I'll have to Root for my Country of Birth.


----------



## Epsilon Delta

Netherlands 3 - Uruguay 2

It was a great game, Uruguay really fought for it till the end, but I mean, in the end what had to happen happened and the Dutch return to the finals. 

I was with Spain at the beginning of the Cup, but I jumped ship a while ago. DEUTSCHLAND!!!!!!! If they miraculously go through, though, I'll root for them over Netherlands. Even if Germany loses it'd still be really exciting cuz we'd have a new World Champion and that's always fun, but honestly the way the Teutons manhandled England and Argentina with Spain barely squeaking past Paraguay, Spain would be lucky if it doesn't get shredded (Sorry Tom Clancy  ). 

Woo, either way tomorrow has a lot of promise. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I lost all interest after Dunga obviously bet money against Brazil and cashed his winnings. Thank God they've already invited Scolari back to coach!

Who's playing? 

(OK, I'm Italian and Brazilian so most World Cups are a load of laughs for me. This one sucked, and not the good kind of sucking either)


----------



## Tom Clancy

Epsilon Delta said:


> Netherlands 3 - Uruguay 2
> 
> It was a great game, Uruguay really fought for it till the end, but I mean, in the end what had to happen happened and the Dutch return to the finals.
> 
> I was with Spain at the beginning of the Cup, but I jumped ship a while ago. DEUTSCHLAND!!!!!!! If they miraculously go through, though, I'll root for them over Netherlands. Even if Germany loses it'd still be really exciting cuz we'd have a new World Champion and that's always fun, but honestly the way the Teutons manhandled England and Argentina with Spain barely squeaking past Paraguay, Spain would be lucky if it doesn't get shredded (Sorry Tom Clancy  ).
> 
> Woo, either way tomorrow has a lot of promise. Can't wait!!!!



Soo.. About them getting Shredded.


----------



## Epsilon Delta

Tom Clancy said:


> Soo.. About them getting Shredded.



IT WAS THE OCTOPUS'S FAULT!!!

I actually missed the game. Heard the German team didn't show up and sent some unmanned drones instead.

Well, whatever. I was with Spain at the beginning and jumped ship. This is cool though! A new champion. At the beginning in one of those "fill your own bracket" things I actually got this as the final and everything. It's like the two big soccer powers that have yet to win a cup. NOT SO AFTER SUNDAY!

Suerte!


----------



## L.K.Eder

yeah, stupid octopus.

congratulations to spain for finally showing what they are capable of.

they choked the shit out of the german team.


----------



## Dr Grump

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7aPp-4z-uw&feature=related]YouTube - Sylvia - Y Viva Espana (1974)[/ame]


----------



## Dr Grump

Would love the Dutch to win, simply because they've been there twice before. However, Spain looked outstanding...one, well drilled machine....Although why Pablo didn't pass to Torres is beyond me!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Before I make my prediction you should know I am 0 for the entire series. 

My initial picks were Brazil and Italy and rooted for USA to at least make the semis.  Then I liked Ghana and Gyan immediately hit the crossbar on a penalty kick as the last play in regulation time. 

Then I rooted for Argentina over Germany 

And then I thought there was no way Spain could stop Germany.  

So, since I have no dog in this race I'm going to do fans of the Dutch and Spain a favor and watch the Mets instead.


----------



## Toro

Apparently, there is this octopus in Germany which has been predicting all of Germany's games.  It is 6 for 6 thus far, picking Germany to lose against Serbia and Spain and to win all the other games.

I picked Argentina at the beginning of this tournament but had doubts because they didn't have a real manager.  I also thought Spain or Brazil.  I picked Spain to win Euro 08 but wasn't sure if they had the mental toughness to win it all this time.  But they do have the best team.  I am otherwise horrendous picking sports.

I loved watching the Spain-Germany match.  I thought it was much better than the Holland-Uruguay match, even though there were four less goals.  The reason why Spain has only allowed one goal in this tournament is because nobody can get the ball from the Spanish.

Interestingly, the World Cup is being held in South Africa, once a former Dutch colony, and Holland was once a province of Spain.

Anyways, I have some Dutch blood in my heritage, and as much as I'd like to pick Holland, I don't think they are going to win.  Spain will be champions.


----------



## Tom Clancy

Dr Grump said:


> Would love the Dutch to win, simply because they've been there twice before. However, Spain looked outstanding...one, well drilled machine....Although why Pablo didn't pass to Torres is beyond me!



Pedro, 

But yeah, I was actually thinking Torres could at least get 1 Goal even if it was a 2 on 1.   I think Pedro got a little too excited..




Toro said:


> Apparently, there is this octopus in Germany which has been predicting all of Germany's games.  It is 6 for 6 thus far, picking Germany to lose against Serbia and Spain and to win all the other games.
> 
> I picked Argentina at the beginning of this tournament but had doubts because they didn't have a real manager.  I also thought Spain or Brazil.  I picked Spain to win Euro 08 but wasn't sure if they had the mental toughness to win it all this time.  But they do have the best team.  I am otherwise horrendous picking sports.
> 
> I loved watching the Spain-Germany match.  I thought it was much better than the Holland-Uruguay match, even though there were four less goals.  The reason why Spain has only allowed one goal in this tournament is because nobody can get the ball from the Spanish.
> 
> Interestingly, the World Cup is being held in South Africa, once a former Dutch colony, and Holland was once a province of Spain.
> 
> Anyways, I have some Dutch blood in my heritage, and as much as I'd like to pick Holland, I don't think they are going to win.  Spain will be champions.



I was actually kind of Amazed how that Octopus still hasn't gotten any Prediction wrong.. Even against Serbia!   If i were German I'd be mad at the Octopus than the Team Itself. 

It's true, Even against the "Mighty" German Team everybody thought they were going to Destroy Spain and they couldn't even get the Ball! The only time they actually managed to get the ball was either a Spanish Player mistake or a Save from the German Goal Keeper.. 

We are masters at the Passing Game, I'll have to admit.. We worked the German Defense.. I'm kind of confused on how they didn't catch Puyol coming right outside the Penalty Box.. But that was a Great Goal.. I'm pretty sure my Neighbors could hear my whole Family Scream "GOAL!"   

That's true, It's funny how I'm half Dutch and Spanish, and Holland used be a Spanish Territory..   But I'm going to go with my Country of Birth and spent my whole most of my Childhood..


Spain will have to keep playing like they have, and not be Over Confident, that's what hurt them against Switzerland. 


Viva La Furia Roja!


----------



## germanguy

I am going to kill this bleedin octopus.
The "Orakelkrake" will make a fine risotto....


Anyway, although I am in mourning...in four years the Spanish will be old and our team will be on the height of their powers...

Still dreaming of the fourth star.


regards
ze germanguy (boooooohooooooohoooooooooooo..........................)


----------



## crazybuoy

Spain qualify for final.
i think this time Spain win this world cup.


----------



## Toro

Paul the Octopus is picking Spain to be the winners of the World Cup!

http://g.ca.sports.yahoo.com/soccer...n-world--fbintl_reu-octopussoccer_tv_pix.html


----------



## Mad Scientist

Anyone else watching the final? I don't even like soccer but I'm tuning in just in case it turns out to be somewhat exciting. It isn't. It currently a thrilling 0-0 tie! 

*"When to blow your Vivuzela":*


----------



## boedicca

The best thing about the game today:   Capedevila.

Hubba Hubba.


----------



## boedicca

I feel so validated:  Spain wins!


----------



## Jos

España


----------



## Tom Clancy

Coño!  Por Fin!


Viva!


Cannot believe we finally won it.. European and World Champions!


----------



## Toro

Congrats to Spain! 

They are the best team in the world and they were the best team on the day, though the Dutch certainly had chances to win it.

I was disappointed that Holland tried to kick Spain out of the game.


----------

